# Maulerfiend or Forgefiend?



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Good evening all! 

So, I recently became the proud owner of a Maulerfiend/Forgefiend kit, and I cannot decided which of the two to build! 

I will be adding it to an Iron Warriors army list, but this doesn't mean I will just be running a gun-line... but I could just run it down the table as a Maulerfiend with a pile of spawn... 

So, what do pepole think?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

maulerfiend + spawns sounds fun. I've found that in either case you should use two of them. one is easily singled out.
Also, maulerfiend are more generally useful than forgefiends, and you save 50 pts!


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

neferhet said:


> maulerfiend + spawns sounds fun. I've found that in either case you should use two of them. one is easily singled out.
> Also, maulerfiend are more generally useful than forgefiends, and you save 50 pts!


Thanks for the quick response! I have been slowly becoming more sure that a Maulerfiend is the way forward... 

Is there any positives for the Forgefiend over the Mauler?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Uveron said:


> Is there any positives for the Forgefiend over the Mauler?


Personally I run 2 Forgefiends instead of Maulerfiends. The reason is the much needed range support, as I currently have a CC heavy Chaos Marine army. The 8 STR 8, Ap4 shot they can turn out each round, with a range of 36'' can give you a serious battlefield control in early game and can get you a easy first blood, while threatening almost any vehicle from turn 1. 

While they aren't that good from turn 3 and forward (they usually get a lot of attention and usually don't last through turn 3) they can give you a good amount of heavy fire that threatens the enemy. Plus, they can even be used for AA, as with 8 shots something is bound to hit - Even on 6's.

Are they better? Depends on what you need in the end. I have plenty CC in my army, so the Maulerfiends are not that needed currently. Shooting, however, is another matter.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Nordicus said:


> with a range of 48''


wasn't it 36"??

The rest I agree: either way they are a support tool for what's lacking in the army.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

neferhet said:


> wasn't it 36"??


You are right, and I even forgot that it is pinning as well.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

hmm. I suppose hiding a Forgefiend behind a Defenceline with a Ammo-Dump next to them could be quite fun? (Ammo Dumps are going to be a feature in my army, as they will provide quite a nice way to make a gun-line a touch better..)


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Uveron said:


> hmm. I suppose hiding a Forgefiend behind a Defenceline


Could work, just remember that it needs to be 25% covered to get a cover save, as it is a walker / machine. It doesn't automatically get a 4+ cover from a defence line, like infantry and other models do


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Nordicus said:


> Could work, just remember that it needs to be 25% covered to get a cover save, as it is a walker / machine. It doesn't automatically get a 4+ cover from a defence line, like infantry and other models do


Hmm that is a good point! It is quite a bit bigger than a Rhino, but it does get its 5+ daemon save, so... its not a huge deal and the re-rolling of 1's would be a big help on to make sure the Auto-Cannons hit. 

Though, hiding it behind a Rhino type may be a good way to keep its save..


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Uveron said:


> Hmm that is a good point! It is quite a bit bigger than a Rhino, but it does get its 5+ daemon save, so... its not a huge deal and the re-rolling of 1's would be a big help on to make sure the Auto-Cannons hit.


If you have a Sorcerer nearby, you could get lucky with Daemonology and get Cursed Earth. That would increase it's invulnerable save to 4++ as it's a daemon, and thus, giving it equal save to being in cover.

It's not a solid tactic, but it's still fun to try out!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

May I also suggest that you consider magnetizing the model? This way, you can have either depending on your mood/needs. It requires a bit of extra work but isn't too difficult.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Nordicus said:


> If you have a Sorcerer nearby, you could get lucky with Daemonology and get Cursed Earth. That would increase it's invulnerable save to 4++ as it's a daemon, and thus, giving it equal save to being in cover.
> 
> It's not a solid tactic, but it's still fun to try out!


I'd be tempted to bring a Crimson Slaughter Sorceror with the Balestar of Mannon for Divination to shore up the Forgefiend's BS3, to be honest, but as Malefic is a solid option to bring in some backfield Scoring for a CC-heavy list anyway, then hoping for Cursed Earth isn't a bad plan either (I would point out, though, that an allied Crimson Slaughter caster is better for this too as he can bring the Daemonheart and thereby not kill himself with Perils by turn 3).


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

venomlust said:


> May I also suggest that you consider magnetizing the model? This way, you can have either depending on your mood/needs. It requires a bit of extra work but isn't too difficult.


EH, To be-honest I will be getting another 2 of these boxes before the years out. So not realy wanting to engage in that scale of magnetization. I will be trying to magnetize the different load-outs if I go for a Forgefiend, but I don't want to have to worry about that many limbs.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Uveron said:


> I will be trying to magnetize the different load-outs if I go for a Forgefiend, but I don't want to have to worry about that many limbs.


If you need help with this bit, let me know - My 2 Forgefiends are magnetized to swap out heads and weapons


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Nordicus said:


> If you need help with this bit, let me know - My 2 Forgefiends are magnetized to swap out heads and weapons


That would be great... Not sure when I will be working on the Forgefiend, sorting out my HQ choices at the moment. But I am in the planning stages for it.


----------



## loki619 (Mar 28, 2013)

i have found that forge fiends have done more more often in games and i run with 2 hades and 1 ecto coz the extra burp is sooo much fun


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

loki619 said:


> i have found that forge fiends have done more more often in games and i run with 2 hades and 1 ecto coz the extra burp is sooo much fun


Yes I think that will be the most common of my set-ups.. I think the next question will be how I make it look less like a DinoBot!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Uveron said:


> Yes I think that will be the most common of my set-ups.. I think the next question will be how I make it look less like a DinoBot!


I've successfully used Dust Tactics models for my forgefiends: with some spiky bits and a good paint and modding they become an hek of a daemon engine


----------



## Stonetwig (May 14, 2014)

I would suggest two mauler fiends. I ran a list with two mauler fiends and two units of five nurgle spawn, and it was awesome. I had all my infantry in rhinos and some bikes and I moved flat out on turn 1 with pretty much everything. I got in his face and overwhelmed him with all of my guys. The thing I would stress, though, is that mauler fiends shouldn't be your only CC. They move fast and can easily get ahead of the rest of your army, so you have to have a list that will keep pace with them or else they will die before they get near the enemy with no followup to make the death worthwhile. 

As far as Forge fiends are concerned, they are ok, but they cost the same as two helbrutes if you pay for an upgrade, and i would rather have two helbrutes. That being said, they have their uses, but they only have BS 3, so the autocannons dont really attract me, whereas the ectoplasma cannons can be very deadly against any army with infantry. Forge fiends aren't bad, but they arent great. They are a middle of the pack kind of unit. They are fun and will scare your opponent, but they are by no means the best thing we have.

Final say, since I like cc, i would go mauler, but they are both fun and they are both useful for different things.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

neferhet said:


> I've successfully used Dust Tactics models for my forgefiends: with some spiky bits and a good paint and modding they become an hek of a daemon engine


I do like them alot, But I do own a GW kit.. so its conversion time.. (I think the 'Neck" is going and with green stuff I will make the center whole on the carapace look more demonic.. or something to that effect)


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Stonetwig said:


> I would suggest two mauler fiends.


Yep, and that's become the big thing... with one kit I think the Forgefiend will be better used. In a few months I will pick-up another two and make a pair of Mauler Fiends, I will try and build them at the same time to make them 'look' like a pair (rather than clones).


----------



## loki619 (Mar 28, 2013)

i trying to make mine look like a dino dreadnought standin on 2 legs just wondering on weather to have both lashers and hades on it or try to make the mauler fiend arms with wrist mounted hades


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

How can you not like the Forgefiend model? I don't understand! :shok:










I mean look at it! It's awesome!


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Take Malefic deamonology. Hope to roll ‘summon herald’ and cursed earth.
Summon herald with 30pts of wargear (ie - The Grimoire)
Cast cursed earth, grimoire the forgefiend and have a 2++ demon engine. Cause AV12 walkers in a meta with drop podding melta can be a bit flimsy
I only have one problem with this – my forgefiend can’t hit for shit. So even with a 2++ it did nothing…

I prefer to take a maulerfiend and just run at people - A daylight charge over a minefield is THE perfect tactic!


----------



## Optimus (Dec 26, 2014)

I like the model when its done as a Forgefiend, not so keen on the Maulerfiend with the Lasher Tendrils as a model, tho that's just me and personal taste.


----------



## Chaos40kAD (Apr 25, 2009)

I like the model a lot, both builds. That being said I like my shooty heavies in both CSM and daemon books. I have three soul grinder's, and I think an allied detachment with a forgefiend would be super annoying and troll. The range kind of blows sure, but I like plasma on any walker. 

-Brett


----------

